# PE (Mech) Prep Courses



## MechGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey all, just found out I have to re-take the PE Mechanical Exam, missed it by 2 pts. So I need to find a new way to study, and I was considering the ASME PE Prep DVD. Has anyone ever used this, and is it woth the $600 pricetag? I've done Testmasters before and it obviously didn't help much (maybe its me!). The only other alternative I was considereing was looking at taking a course at a local university (I'm in San Antonio.)

Any help will be greatly appreciated -- I need to start studying NOW and pass this darn thing!


----------



## woogie (Jun 21, 2008)

MechGuy said:


> Hey all, just found out I have to re-take the PE Mechanical Exam, missed it by 2 pts. So I need to find a new way to study, and I was considering the ASME PE Prep DVD. Has anyone ever used this, and is it woth the $600 pricetag? I've done Testmasters before and it obviously didn't help much (maybe its me!). The only other alternative I was considereing was looking at taking a course at a local university (I'm in San Antonio.)
> Any help will be greatly appreciated -- I need to start studying NOW and pass this darn thing!


The ASME classes are NOT very helpful - don't waste the $600. If you insist, however, at least buy the CD's through E-bay - there was a guy from U. of S.C. selling them much cheaper (about 1/2 price).


----------



## hrun (Jun 21, 2008)

woogie said:


> The ASME classes are NOT very helpful - don't waste the $600. If you insist, however, at least buy the CD's through E-bay - there was a guy from U. of S.C. selling them much cheaper (about 1/2 price).


Can you get some one-on-one help with an Engineer that's taken

the PE test? This helped me on two topics that the Testmasters

course did not help me on.

good luck


----------



## woogie (Jun 21, 2008)

hrun said:


> Can you get some one-on-one help with an Engineer that's takenthe PE test? This helped me on two topics that the Testmasters
> 
> course did not help me on.
> 
> good luck


Nope - the ASME review course consists only of taped presentations.

The presentations are given at a very high level - with little or no test specific tips, insights, etc.

Unfortunately, I am one of those unlucky few still waiting for results (in VA) - if I do not pass, I plan on taking the Testmasters course or something similar. My wife has previously taken the Testmasters course for the Civil exam and they appear to be a significantly better source of review than the ASME CDs. The problems look similar to the problems I remember on the test.


----------



## GT ME (Jun 22, 2008)

I got the ASME tapes for $25 on ebay, but didn't like them as a prep for the exam.

They are good for understanding concepts, which is very important.



MechGuy said:


> Hey all, just found out I have to re-take the PE Mechanical Exam, missed it by 2 pts. So I need to find a new way to study, and I was considering the ASME PE Prep DVD. Has anyone ever used this, and is it woth the $600 pricetag? I've done Testmasters before and it obviously didn't help much (maybe its me!). The only other alternative I was considereing was looking at taking a course at a local university (I'm in San Antonio.)
> Any help will be greatly appreciated -- I need to start studying NOW and pass this darn thing!


----------



## MechGuy (Jun 23, 2008)

How about the "PE Refresher Course for the Mechanical Engineer Package (MECP)" from "the other board"? Its a CD-ROM type of instruction from a professor at the Univ. of Toledo (OH). Has anyone ever used this, and if so is it any good?

Last thing, does anyone know if any universities in the San Antonio / Austin area do PE Review courses? I haven't been able to find anything for the Mechanical exam, and Testmasters is way over in Houston for Mechanicals. I need to find something local.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## GT ME (Jun 23, 2008)

North Carolina State is the only one I know of in the east. On of my profs at GT gave me the link.

I didn't use it, but would've if I didn't pass.

http://www.ncsu-engineering-resources.com/...pt.asp?CatID=10


----------



## woogie (Jul 5, 2008)

MechGuy said:


> How about the "PE Refresher Course for the Mechanical Engineer Package (MECP)" from "the other board"? Its a CD-ROM type of instruction from a professor at the Univ. of Toledo (OH). Has anyone ever used this, and if so is it any good?
> Last thing, does anyone know if any universities in the San Antonio / Austin area do PE Review courses? I haven't been able to find anything for the Mechanical exam, and Testmasters is way over in Houston for Mechanicals. I need to find something local.
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


The PE Refresher Course was very helpful in helping to steer the course of my study.

I feel that course was very well targeted and geared towards busy professionals who want an accelerated review.

I passed the Mechanical PE exam in part due to the helpful guidance provided by Dr. Kamm's review course. I highly suggest its use - it is far superior to the ASME course.


----------



## mech engineer (Jul 5, 2008)

MechGuy said:


> Hey all, just found out I have to re-take the PE Mechanical Exam, missed it by 2 pts. So I need to find a new way to study, and I was considering the ASME PE Prep DVD. Has anyone ever used this, and is it woth the $600 pricetag? I've done Testmasters before and it obviously didn't help much (maybe its me!). The only other alternative I was considereing was looking at taking a course at a local university (I'm in San Antonio.)
> Any help will be greatly appreciated -- I need to start studying NOW and pass this darn thing!


Buddy, I used the printed materials from http://ppi2pass.com/ "the other board" ONLY. I passed just fine, the only thing - be prepared to sweat it.

First of all, buy the MERM they offer. I think it is also awailable from Amazon a bit cheaper. Determine for yourself the depth you are best at (1 of 3) - and work on that depth thru MERM. They have a lot of problems in there - try them all. Some of them are tough, but it is worth it. By working on really tough problems you will grow the 'muscle' that will pull you thru the test. :reading:

Now, remember that the solutions to the problems in MERM are sold in a separate booklet - don't forget to buy it, too, since you are gonna want to check out those solutions in detail. Do not neglect any portion of MERM, even Economics. If you feel comfortable with Economics, it may give you extra EASY points on the test - and you really need those points. ldtimer:

Now, MERM is book #1 you have to have with you on the test. Inside MERM they list a few supplementary books they recommend you take to the test. Make sure to have them. They are not as important as MERM, but by having them on the test you may grab a few precious extra points that will save you the day... :th_rockon:

Besides MERM, you should also buy from "the other board" additional books of problems on your selected depth - and try them all, again. I mean, TRY, since those problems are often very complicated and require hours of work each. BUT, they are much more difficult than the actual problems on the test (you can check that out by buying NCEES sample test) - and it will give you the confidence that you need. 10940623:

The cost of all this stuff is less than $600, so go and buy it. Put all you've got into your preparations per "the other board", and you'll be licensed. ld-025:

Good luck!


----------

